# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Требуются модераторы для развития отдельных разделов

## olejah

Уважаемые гости и участники проекта VirusInfo!
Нашему порталу требуются модераторы для развития отдельных разделов форума. Вот список разделов, которые необходимо развивать:

*Общая сетевая безопасность
Windows для начинающих
Linux для начинающих
Вредоносные программы
Сетевые атаки
Спам и мошенничество в сети
Антивирусы
Межсетевые экраны (firewall)
Антиспам
Другие программы по безопасности
Аппаратное обеспечение
Софт - общий
Карманные компьютеры (PDA)*

Кто бы готов был заняться и какой раздел/разделы взять на себя?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## HealtHelp

Актуально!?
1 Свободен?
4 свободен?

----------

